# Compressor broken? Front not lifting....



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

What can I do? Is this something I can fix myself? I'm pretty handy and can usually fix most things, but I'm not that familiar with the AR. Its my wifes car, she just called about the problem, and I would hate to have to take it to the stealer for a 200 dollar part with 600 dollars in labor costs.....

Any help from you AR guys would be great!! TIA!


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

Ya, so thanks for the replies, guys.....
Anyway, problem was one of the front airbags. Dealer replaced it under warranty, even though we bought the car used, and I didn't think it was under warranty anymore...... Guess we lucked out!


----------



## mczarski (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*

Hey, just saw this this morning, you might try the Audiworld Allroad forum for quicker responses.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Danimal* »_Ya, so thanks for the replies, guys.....


Sadly, this is the problem with this forum. It moves very slowly.
At least it was fixed, and better yet covered.


----------



## 8rings (May 13, 2006)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Danimal* »_
Dealer replaced it under warranty, even though we bought the car used, and I didn't think it was under warranty anymore...... Guess we lucked out!

Safety systems have a longer warranty term.....


----------

